# pre paid cards



## skronix (Apr 26, 2009)

how do they work i want to order some seeds but dont want to use my real card can i get those pre paid so i dont have to use my personal info tanks so much


----------



## SherwoodForest (Apr 26, 2009)

In my experience the answer to that is no. Blame the Patriot act because your no longer allowed to have a credit card or money card that doesn't require 100 percent of your personal info. It's because the government doesn't want anyone to be able to annonomously buy anything. They are afraid terrorists will use cards like you want, so that they can buy weapons and the like. Just use your card and have the items sent to a non grow address. Attitude for instance will show up as "Attitude Gifts" on your statement, no worries.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 26, 2009)

you can becauase you can put a diffrent name on them ,,seeing as tho u are not applying for credit ,,,you fill out a small form and pay in cash to a teller how much u want on it ,,,then use as normal eace:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Apr 26, 2009)

Maybe in other countries, but not the USA. You can buy the card, put an amount on it, but you can't use it until you call and activate it. That is when they will ask for your address, social security number, and even your phone number. Plus, the card you buy at the store is a temporary card that can't be used to buy anything out of the country. You have to wait until your permanant card arrives. "USA PATRIOT Act
To help the government fight the funding of terrorism and money laundering activities, Federal law requires all financial institutions to obtain, verify, and record information that identifies each person who opens an account. What this means for you: When you open an account, we will ask for your name, address, date of birth, and other information (including your social security number) that will allow us to identify you. We may also ask for copies of your driver's license or other identifying documents."


----------



## skronix (Apr 26, 2009)

alright thats cool i was just a little curious but it sounds like i could just use my own card thanks so much!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 26, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Maybe in other countries, but not the USA. You can buy the card, put an amount on it, but you can't use it until you call and activate it. That is when they will ask for your address, social security number, and even your phone number. Plus, the card you buy at the store is a temporary card that can't be used to buy anything out of the country. You have to wait until your permanant card arrives. "USA PATRIOT Act
> To help the government fight the funding of terrorism and money laundering activities, Federal law requires all financial institutions to obtain, verify, and record information that identifies each person who opens an account. What this means for you: When you open an account, we will ask for your name, address, date of birth, and other information (including your social security number) that will allow us to identify you. We may also ask for copies of your driver's license or other identifying documents."



:confused2::confused2:I have 3 visa/mastercard/gift/debt card and of the 3 only 1 says good in USA only. The other 2 says are *accepted* any place visa/mastercard/debit are accepted.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 26, 2009)

*yep mastercard and visa acceptable anywhere worldwide *


----------



## SherwoodForest (Apr 26, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :confused2::confused2:I have 3 visa/mastercard/gift/debt card and of the 3 only 1 says good in USA only. The other 2 says are *accepted* any place visa/mastercard/debit are accepted.


 That makes sense, must just be some of them that require you to wait for a permanant card. Did you have to activate your cards and give ID?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 29, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> That makes sense, must just be some of them that require you to wait for a permanant card. Did you have to activate your cards and give ID?



No, I received them has gifts. I do not know what the gift givers had to do.


----------



## andy52 (Apr 29, 2009)

I HAVE USED pp cards and my personal cards before on many orders.i see no problem with either way.i have also had the seeds sent to po box and home address also.the only exception was ordering from the dr.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 30, 2009)

who in hell is crazy enough to supply your soc. sec. # for a temporary pre-paid credit card.  doesnt that kinda defeat the purpose.

SherwoodForest, it just shows you haw fkd up the US Govt is with all there Infinate Wisdom.  

the last time i checked you couldnt buy illegal guns, ammo, body armour, rpg's or any other Black market items with pre-paid credit cards.  US Govt, listen up..........they only take CASH!!!  just like you cant score a 1/2 oz with a pre-paid cc, only cash.  damn, now they are going to outlaw cash....shoulda kept quiet.

SSH


----------



## BGrimey420 (May 1, 2009)

mygiftcardmanager.com is where i go to buy the cards i use. you register the card to any address and name so that they match upon address card verification. i have used this card with attitude and sensible and had no problems yet. remember to register the card to the address your sending youir beans too.


----------

